# Humbled Love Waltz for full orchestra demo



## Secretariat (Aug 10, 2013)

Hi everyone,

Here's a small sample of a waltz that I am working on. Enjoy! I should add that the repeat towards the end will likely be different and there will be some additions and changes. This is midway through a piece that could go around 10 minutes long or so.


----------

